# IUI question please help



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all

Can you please help me with a question I have re: iUI and sperm count. 

Me 32 husband 43 - me no issues husband low count. 

Can we try IUI with a count of 2 million per ml and whole count was 8 million for the sample. of the 2 million 15 % are good swimmers. We really want to try IUI could we tell the clinic we want to no matter if they advised different?

And has anyone been successful on low counts with IUI post wash? 

Thank you  xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello, I have a female partner so not in the same boat as you however I have many friends through my clinic that have had successful IUI pregnancies that had the same issues as you and your husband! The fantastic thing is that your husband has some good swimmers. It would be a case of success rate and monies paid I imagine. As sometimes after 3 or 4 IUI's you could of had ivf for the same money but a better success rate. But it could take only one IUI if your a lucky one. You are correct though, you have to do what you think is best for you. 
Hope this helps a bit xxxx


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Lovingwomen thank you for your reply and good luck. what clinic are you with if you don't mind me asking and how long after all of the bloods scan etc do they start IUI. I am due to start my next cycle in around 10 days. 

thanks for your help  xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello, I'm with the Ocean Suite Derriford in Plymouth. I really like it there, very nice staff. Had a slight hiccup to begin with but that was it.  Exciting times for you! I had all tests done then started on my next cycle with IUI x I'm in 2ww at the minute! Fingers crossed lol x  
Good luck and stay calm xxxx


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good luck Lovingwomen hope you get your BFP xx


----------

